# vex vs lowrance vs marcum



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Arite, I know you guys have answered this a million times..but I've read about all 3 sonars...the vex FL18, the marcum LX3 and the lowrance x67...and they all have their advantages. I know with the vex I'm guaranteed a great unit, but the lowrance x67 sounds even better because you can switch between LCD and flasher mode, and its $279.99 at cabelas...and with the marcum it has alot more power than the others and you can zoom to any depth you want.....I dont wan't to spend more that $370....so please help me out with this decision...thank you!


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I started a similar thread about the M68c. It has a GPS as well as the same
as the X67. Reply to it says the M68C is awsome...so I ordered one. I plan to have it for the winter, then mount it on my boat. Lowrance claims the unit will
operate at -33F and is fully water proof....I think I made the right choice.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Just bought a marcum LX-3 and I absolutely love this thing. They were 299.99 at Cabela's in the bargain cave. Its an amazing unit.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I CURRENTLY have NO FLASHERS - and I can't justify owning one.
No plans to buy one either .* NOT.*
I've used Sonar for about 25 yrs. , I've owned flashers , paper graphs & too many LCDs to count. Currently I own (3 units) a Lowrance LMS332c ~ 480pixel/2400 watts/256 color (which is rigged for ICE now!) , an Eagle SeaFinder 320DF 320pixel/4000 watt greyscale and a Lowrance X70A 200vX320h pixels/3000 watts , which is 10 years old. I've used Vexilars , Uniden , SMR , Ray Jefferson , and Lowrance flashers as well as a few others.
You have NO history when using a flasher - whereas a graph gives you a second to look away. I won't dispute they are sensitive.

I'm sure as soon as I finish posting about 5000 Vexilar users will tell you that you NEED one , it has happened in every other post. 
They'll also tell you that the LCD isn't real time... *BS it isn't.* I think my LMS332 pings about 40 times a second and the chart isn't quite as fast as the flasher mode , if I recall right - but it tracks a jig up & down as fast as it moves on the rod.
IF you can get your hands on the Dec. '05 In Fisherman there's a very good article comparing the three manufacturers , and they EXPLAIN that you need to use the unit in manual to get the most from it.
(BTW the x67/m68c has 1500 watts - same as the marcum unit.)
(the M68c is $399 W/GPS)


I can zoom anywhere in the water column - and the X67/M68c can also ~



















Of course this open water screenshot isn't even zoomed up B/C the resolution is very good without zoom.
:evilsmile
It's all about being able to LEARN your unit & operate it efficently , and get used to the way it presents information to you - the Lowrance will take an hour or two to learn because it has so much more capability , the Vexilars are simple to learn - three knobs , three colors - and they only zoom the bottom section , and your signals come on a round dial. I like the chart for history & by watching the angle of the line charted by a fish coming in , I can tell if it's slow or fast (neutral or aggressive) . You can tell if your bait is gone with a color Lowrance too - because the Vex fanatics will tell you that you can't.
The best thing about having my LMS332c on ice is walking into a group of guys using 400 watt Vexilars , drilling a few holes & sparking up 2.4kW of Lowrance power & seeing the dials go bonkers....
LOL!
Seriously that Dec. '05 In Fisherman article is great -- if you can't find one , email me & I'll see if I can scan it & email it to you.

FWIW:
The MarCums are american made
The Lowrance is made in mexico
The Vexilar is made in Japan

Good luck with your choice!!


Robert


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

SWF:

Really enjoy reading your "intelligent " posts. I'm a proud owner of an LX3 ( this will be my third season with it)...sounds like the Lowrance is an excellent unit which I may have purchased had I known the features / benes at the time.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge on the subject!

Rob


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm with you still SWF 1960 ! I'll put up my graph against any Vex out there. Real time for sure is a fact, you jig your bait, you watch it bounce on the graph RIGHT NOW. Purely a personal choice, no negatives about a Vex, they are a great, proven unit. Graph is MY choice, a brief history being a deal closer for me. I can mark my jig/waxie at over 50' also. If something is smaller than that, I don't need to see it anyway. Not to mention the graph I've been using for the last two years (three this year) has cost me only $120.00 !!! no need for a $350.00+ Vex.   Graphs rule. :fish2:  :fish2:


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Ya, SFW I have the December magazine for in-fisherman, and I've read the article on the ice sonar debate...it is a very good article, but doesn't tell you which one is better, it just says make your choice according to what kind of fishing you do. Well I think I'm going to make a decision by sunday...right now I'm leaning more toward the lowrance.....so keep on posting!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Who invented the flasher??
Lowrance ...
Who keeps on innovating??
SAME answer..
We lead , you find , you win...
Pretty basic mission statement , huh?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I own a FL-18 and I'm not going to knock the Lowrance. My buddy has both, the M68C and a FL-8. He says the M68C is an awesome unit,,,,,,,, for the boat. I'm sure you know which unit gets the nod on the ice.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

YES , WHB - you've told this story before...
Here comes the Vex Crowd!!!!!!!!!!
:lol: 

Tell you buddy to shut off auto range , auto sens. turn the ping speed all the way up , shift to flasher mode and adjust the colorline & sensitivity...
Then jig all crazy up -N- down & tell him to say that it's not "real-time"
:lol: 

Here we go!!
Mike are ya ready to close this thread yet??

LOL!!
Like I said , the Lowrances , Marcum & Vexilars are ALL fine products.
I'm very comfortable adjusting my unit - ask schaaed1 - I even showed him how to do some stuff on his Eagle (which is only similar) to my stuff.

Have FUN guys!

 

Robert
:evilsmile


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I am proud owner of an AMERICAN BUILT Marcum LX3. Cant wait to unwrap it from under the christmas tree. (I love when the wife lets me buy what I want for christmas).


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

DetroitIron

If you are going fishing before xmas unwrap it, take out the LX-3, rewrap the box and take it fishing with you because you will catch more fish. Like I said, I've used mine twice and love it, I'm sure you will to.


----------



## iceholer (Mar 5, 2004)

Had an fl-8 for 5-6 years. Never any probs. Makes it fun to try to entice fish that don't really wanna bite. Got into sight fishing the last two years. Now that's really most fun.
Oh I like to fish after dark too, then I love my vex all over again.


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Does the lowrance x67 come with a zoom function? and if it does is it for the entire water column or just the bottom depths?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

FISH21 said:


> Does the lowrance x67 come with a zoom function? and if it does is it for the entire water column or just the bottom depths?


You may download the manual to read up on all the unit features HERE: X67c

*YES *in full automatic operation you have a choice of 2X or 4X bottom zoom , IN MANUAL OPERATION...anything you desire :
Page 47 of the manual says....
"*Depth Range - Upper and Lower Limits*
Virtually any segment of the water column can be displayed by using
the upper and lower limit feature. This lets you pick the shallow and
deep depth range limits that are shown on the screen, provided there is
at least 5 feet between the upper and lower limit you select. For example,
a range from 12 feet to 34 feet could be used.
Changing the upper and lower limits gives you far greater control over
the depth range. This feature lets you "zoom in" the display in almost
unlimited combinations. Nearly any segment of the water column, from
the surface to the bottom can be shown. This enlarges the sonar targets
to best suit your fishing needs and water conditions."


F/ more info:
http://www.lowrance.com/Marine/Products/X67C_ice.asp

R


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have both...the X67 and the Vexilat-fl-18...love them both....Used the X67 up on the ice at LBDN...watching them walleye come up to the lure.....fun as heck watching it in the graph mode!!......and as stated....with the ping adjusted right when you jig it shows it on the screen!!.....I like them both ...which one is better???? I will tell you this...if I am fishing depper than 10 ft for walleye....like up on saginaw bay or LBDN or where ever...It would be the X67 I would have with me....If it is bluegills or perch...then I like the fl-18......One nice thing about the portable Ice package I got with the X67 is...When on someones boat who doesn't have a graph...we use mine...just hook the transducer on the swim platform...and we are off!!
Sooo.....don't know if that helped you at all...for me...walleye.....i prefer the X67....perch and gills...I like the vex.....either way....you will enjoy them!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Houghton laker said:


> ....either way....you will enjoy them!!


AMEN Brother!!

It's always walleye time !


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Well, I went to Cabelas today to see which flasher to get, the x67 went out of the question right away...by the end the guy convinced me to get the Cabelas VXR flasher made by Marcum only for the Cabela's store. It was on backorder so I will be picking it up on tuesday or wednesday. It has 600 watts of power, has a zoom for the bottom 5 ft. and new color design of yellow, green, and red. It is selling for $299. Marcum also made a new LX-2 model this year which has 1000 watts power, and a zoom for the bottom 5 or 10 ft. and is $320, I would get that but Cabelas doesn't sell any of those. Has anyone bought or used the VXR model yet???


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

LX2
http://www.reedssports.com/Product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=8297


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm curious to read what the salesman said to dissuade you from the Lowrance. I love mine. My guess is it's a commission thing.

Either way. Electronics on the ice is fun, no matter which unit you use. Have Fun!


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Well I asked him what should i get the lowrance or a flasher, and he said that the lowrance is better for summer fishing and if you want one for ice fishing go with the flasher. He also said he's never used one before so he doesn't really know much about it, and wants to try it this year. I also heard him say that it works down until -5 degrees fahrenheit, which isnt that good....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I think the manual says the "extended storage temp" was minus 4 F.
I recently read an ad stating that it works to -30F in the DEC In-Fisherman!
First Page....
Anyways - sounds like that guy is a lousy sales guy , has NO hands on and is guessing the whole way... I hate sales people tha have no clue!

:rant:

I don NOT store my electronics outside ever. _ANY_ of them .

I've had my unit(s) in some wicked cold WX and usually when the windchill (not actual temp) is down in the -20's you will more than likely be in a shack or on the couch at home...LOL
On the coldest days I've had a machine out with me - the LCD's refresh rate may be "sluggish" for the first few minutes of operation , until the 'juice' warms up - and theset were the older "supertwist" LCDs. I have NOT noticed ANY slowdown on my LMS332c (TFT LCD), as a matter of fact - last night (Sun.) we were out on the L. Mi. coastline fishin' and the wind was gusting near 25MPH and the sand dunes don't slow the onshore breeze at ALL!
The screen got warm enough to melt some of the snow pelting it when I first fired it up , but if I splashed water on the screen it would freeze the water drops.
MAYBE you should "tune out" the INEXPERIENCED sales dweeb and hookup with somebody that has one near you. I'd invite you to see for yourself , but I'm on the west side-- maybe Mike The Elder or Houghton Laker is close 'nuff to show ya what's up.
You can download an emulator here:
http://www.lowrance.com/Software/PCSoftware/Install/X67C/X67C_demo.exe
(About 4MB)
you can "play with it" and see if you like it.
I usually use mine in 'graph' mode like HL previously stated , it can run in flasher mode fine as well - I can see two lures/rods in less than 10FOW and I can do the same in 55FOW - and sometimes I fish perch THAT DEEP.
I've been ice fishing for almost 30 yrs and LCDs been with me since they were introduced BY VEXILAR back in the 80's......

Like HL said whatever you get you'll enjoy it - just making the decision that you'll be happy with is your current problem.
:evilsmile


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

FISH21 said:


> Well I asked him what should i get the lowrance or a flasher, and he said that the lowrance is better for summer fishing and if you want one for ice fishing go with the flasher. He also said he's never used one before so he doesn't really know much about it,


Sounds like quite the salesperson!! LOL.......anytime you need to check out one...let me know!!.....he was probably told to push the cabelas model for higher profit margin! Best part is where he says...he has never used one so really doesn't know!! :lol:


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Lol ya I guess so, but I really would like a flasher instead...but you never know i still have until wednesday I could always change my mind! :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Well there's been a gamut of info for you to sift thru , then some clueless saleman tells ya something and.... it's like you trust the guy.... LOL!!!
GET REAL!!
hahaha!
You must have terrible trouble making choices and decisions... I don't.
:yikes:
Poor guy.
You just said you want a flasher , myself ~ I don't ... HL likes both -- I like the SILENCE of my Lowrance , and some friends like the noise of thier flashers whirring away...
All I hear is the bail and the drag!!


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Well I went to Cabela's again today with my mind set on the Lowrance x67, but not one person there said anything good about it...I must've asked 5 different guys about it and they all said go with a flasher, so then decided to get the Cabela's VXR flasher, I was about to leave but then remembered that I should check out the bargain cave....so I go in there and see a bunch of marcum LX-3's for $299...so I took that right away, put my VXR back on the shelf and checked out paying the same price for the LX-3 as for the VXR which made me very happy :corkysm55


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You made a decision!!!!!!
:lol:
I do buy stuff from Cabela's - but I tell THEM what I want , and they do NOT tell me what to buy.. Of course there are leaders and there are followers in this world... I - myself do NOT follow very well , I'm afraid!!
If your mind was "set" then why did you allow so many others to persuade/dissuade you??? Usually when I make a decision , it takes a LOT to change my mind.
(I'm PiG-HeaDeD!)

The bad part is ; you let yourself be pushed & pulled about and was unsure of your decision - but now that it's been made , CONGRATULATIONS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
The good part is ; you have a very NICE Sonar unit and now you are going to start adding MORE fish to your total annual catch - with a marked improvement! 
There is a STICKY in the Warmwater Forum:
"How SONAR Works" Online Tutorials !
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108567
If you have NOT spent some time reading some of them , do yourself a favor & get some brain-food and hone up your sonar understanding !
:SHOCKED:
In the end you bought a USA built unit !!
_Great Choice !!_ Now get out there and ENJOY it!!



Robert


----------



## tincupmi (Sep 11, 2005)

went to cabelas site after reading the posts and found that the marcum lx-3 is on sale for 239.00 as a web special. Is that a good price? Ive used a vexilar fl-8, should i expect the same type of equipment out of marcum (is it the same to use better or worse?)


----------



## tincupmi (Sep 11, 2005)

sorry, does not come with battery, gauge or case. So i guess its not such a great deal.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Who can tell me which one of these units has the best receiver? What are the specs for the dynamic range and signal to noise ratio of the receivers mentioned in this thread? At what level can the receiver pick a signal out of the noise floor? I would be interested to see those specs and see what unit is better. Transmitted power is meaningless if your unit doesn't have a good receiver.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Well I have followed this thread for a few days . My wife said she will not ice fish this year without one ( really) . We had a poor year last year. I have never used flasher or sonar. Settled on the X67 ice machine from cabela's.
Most fishing will be perch in winter on lake st clair. Like the option of the graph
and if it's below zero I do not plan on being out. 

Also have a 12' john boat and canoe for summer use and plan to try it on them.

Next item will be a hand held GPS (also ok'ed) - any ideas. did not want a combined unit as I will be used for hiking, ect.

Dan


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

SFW1960 You seem to have quite a bit of knowledge and experience with sonar, do you know where to find the receiver specifications? I have not tried looking online yet I'm trying to save myself some time if you already knew.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Here is a video I found of the X67 in work....I just love that machine for walleye fishing!! http://easylink.playstream.com/baydenoccharters/graph_example.wvx


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Great post HL!
*Checkout the vid guys!
I'm surprised that they were running in chart-mode instead of flasher --
I run chart mode almost 10000% percent :lol: of the time!!(ice too)
LOL
Highly recommended !

*ih772:*
Trying to find out transmitter and receiver specs is like trying to _GET_ hen's teeth , let alone_ FIND_ them !
The only thing I can really tell you - machines like the Vexilars have got THE MOST sensitive receivers out there , and they make the most of the small power output (400w) that they have , they are MOST susceptable to reciever noise and not much good in deep water- but have great battery life & runtime . The midrange machines like the X67 have 800 watts out and therefore a less sensitive RX front end and more "filtering". A machine like my LMS332c at 2400 watts will EAT my 7 amp SLA battery in one day. I can get superb target seperation and great echos in 60 FOW and not even begin to tax it's capabilties. I can adjust the number of transmitter pulses per second , which equates to different pulse lengths (Msec.) but you will find NOWHERE in a Lowrance manual ANY numbers ! Target resolution/seperation is another 'grey ghost' too. It simply varies with the depth and ranges being used. I have 480 vertical pixels that I can interpolate with a 4X zoom to 1920 lines of display res. and I can zoom , in manual anywhere in the water column with as little a 5' range plugged in.
Of all places - this blurb from Vexilar says:
http://www.vexilar.com/help/tips/tip005.html

"Sonar resolution, or target separation, is the units ability to separate one target from another. "
"The better the display resolution the more detail the display will have. For example, the FL-18 can draw 525 individual lines around the display. When the range is selected to the 20 foot scale each line represents less than 1/2 inch. As the range increases the display resolution decreases."

_This_ is the #1 reason the Vexilar flasher remains so popular :
"Also, go more by what other people say about their units and how they like them and not by what the salesmen tell you. Most of our units are sold on the lake, not in the store." Word of mouth is powerful medicine , YES??
Folks that have fished with me & seen the color unit - quickly form an opinion about it! My best friends getting one!
I do NOT agree with Vexilar's statement of a _longer_ TX pulse equates to better target res. - it's actually opposite! (typo?)
Almost ANY modern sonar has BETTER _display_ resolution that the ACTUAL _target_ seperation afforded by the limitations of the transmitter & receiver at a given frequency ; as wavelength itself it a contributing factor as well.
Other factors are beam angle (transducer size) 8,9,12,18,19,20,36,45,50 degree Pulse Length and Width Etc...

Sonar technology nowadays is STILL part "BLACK ART" and VooDoo , and probably will remain that way for some time to come. If you are able to dig up much info as far as specifications are concerned - *I would certainly be interested in your findings.*
I don't know if you know who _Allen Tarvid_ is - but he's a writer & a smart guy. He knows his salt on Sonar VERY well.
You can read some INTERESTING goop here:
SUBJECT: # 11009: Understanding sonar target separation
In a great post from him , and you may very well search up some more answers here as well.
I hope you don't walk away shaking your head saying...
I hadda ask... I hadda ask...
LOL!
You see there are NO good cast-in-stone answers - you swear by your Vex and I'd bet the farm on my LMS332c and we BOTH catch fish just fine.
Thanks for you kind words and for making the inquiry , I hope that you garnered a lil bit from what I tried to offer and I hope you holidays are great!

 Robert


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Yep, that's the way it works just like that video.

Last year I had a teaser down (Five of Diamonds Daredevle with no hooks) and one jig down. I watched a fish come in, go up to my teaser, then down to my jig. In real time. No delay. You raise your hand and you see your jig move RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Robert,
Thanks for the great info and resources, I just placed order for new X67C IceMachine from Cabelas for $279.99. I had been researching for some time with Vex 18 and Marcum LX 5 at top of list but didnt feel flasher only would be multi seasonal cost of units demanded use on boat. 
Noticed Cabela unit had a Vex style transponder with float not funky looking arm found on all other locations.
Do you have any part numbers for mounting unit in boat with trolling motor transponder mount?
Well as soon as these units get off backorder I wont have to fish "BLIND" anymore.
Cheers to hardwater fishing with a life jacket on.
Thanks again


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

I went up to my cabin on South Manistique Lake this past weekend, tried out my Marcum LX-3 and I absolutely love it!! Its an amazing unit, and the zoom is a great feature that is a MUST!! We had the best fishing we've had on the lake in all of our years...14 keeper walleyes in 3 days...was lots of fun...Everyone thank you for all of your advice  ....I heard something about you can update your lx-3 to a lx-3tc for $49 or something like that...anyone know anything about that???


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*FISH21:*
Glad to hear that you're "kickin' bass & takin' names"!
WE told ya that you'd be pleased with ANY one unit , of the three!!
:lol:

*Kelsey1:*
Transducer for mounting unit in boat with trolling motor.....
(DOES NOT have temp. readout)
http://www.cabelas.com
has it HERE: _*Click!*_
* Lowrance/Eagle® PD-WSU Transducer 
Lowrance Part # 106-52
*
http://www.lei-extras.com/store/search.asp?SearchType=Unit&Unit=X67C
*
"Accessories for the X67C"*
*
WITH temp. readout*- you'd want the *PDT-WSU Part # 106-50 $57.95*
I did have my Wife find my second transducer on eBay for substantially less money than "the going rate" - and since you have a few months of hard water coming - I'd suggest that route ; searching periodically until spring.....
Enjoy the new year!
R


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info SFW 1960


----------



## riverwild (Dec 4, 2005)

HMMMM now i am confused bought fl-18 at the start of last season and i really enjoyed it but beleive i saw someone out with the x67c and was impressed with it also did some research before i bought but wish i would of found this site last year for the info on here is always priceless my concern was the cold weather thing and i also wanted too use in summer i like my vex but now thinking about the m68c with the extra features for the same price i paid for my vex what too do this unit was my first electronic purchase and now don't think it will be my last how do the m68c with the graph show if you are fishing on a drop ? i imagine in the summer you can save locations on it and get back too these areas on the ice? thanks for all the great info!!!!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Definetly a tough desiscion between the 2....thats why I got both! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I watched the video of the x67 and my question is "Where is the color" what i saw was in black and white. When she hooked that walleye that came off the bottom i didn't see any color at all and the resolution didn't look all that great to me.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

:lol: HL, you crack me up!

When are you going to have a garage sale?


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Thats what my wife always asks me mike!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> :lol: HL, you crack me up!
> 
> When are you going to have a garage sale?


Or... Open up a second hand sporting goods store! :lol:


----------

